# Suche Windows XP Skin für die Taskleiste



## Stitch (2. September 2001)

Ein bekannter hat auf seinem PC ein Tool installiert, so dass die Taskleiste genau wie in XP aussieht. Leider hat der Depp das Install File nicht mehr und weiss auch angeblich nicht wo er das gesaugt hat. Weiss jemand wo ich sowas auch herbekomme? Es wird AFAIK nur die Taskleiste verändert und auch das Menü, wenn man auf den Start Button klickt. Über Google finde ich nix passendes.


----------



## Daywalker (5. September 2001)

gibt da ein porg das sich window blinds nennt! schau mal ins PC MAgazin 09/2001 da steht da was zu drin!


----------



## Stitch (5. September 2001)

Windows Blinds kenn ich, meine ich aber nicht. Mit dem Tool sieht die ganze Taskleiste aus wie in XP, also auch das Menü. Aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## goedi (17. September 2001)

ich glaube du meinst desktop X gibt es bei pc pro!!!!!!


----------



## d-beam (21. September 2001)

*Auflösung*

gibt es solche windoof-skins auch für umsonst?


----------



## sixx (21. September 2001)

sowas brauch ich net..   ...weeiil ich... ;-] *xpgerfinhab*  ...und die quietschbunte oberfläche find ich potthässlich...zum glück kann man das abschalten, bin aber mal auf die ersten anderen skins gespannt...

...winblinds is doch kostenlos soweit ich weiss...oder net?


----------



## brausewetter (21. September 2001)

*Tribute*

http://www.winstep.net/


----------

